

Raspberry Pi-Alikes (2013) - networked
http://pi.gate.ac.uk/pages/hardware.html

======
axaxs
Note that this is a bit outdated. I was looking for the cubietruck, which is
linked at the very bottom of the page - and is from 2013.

In either event, I have both the pi and the cubietruck. The pi is cheaper,
smaller, and has much much(did I say much?) better documentation. The
Cubietruck blows the pi away in features and processing power...but at the
cost of really bad documentation.

~~~
tdicola
Yeah I've noticed with a lot of the recent Pi competitors they're pushing out
powerful stuff but failing (or choosing not) to realize the Pi is successful
because of the huge community of support available. The Pi is definitely my
suggestion for anyone new to small embedded Linux systems.

